# New Nodak Outdoors Forum Sponsor



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Please help me welcome our newest forum sponsor, Prairie Land management, Inc. (PLM) and www.HabitatNow.com

Their programs help to develop a coexistence between wildlife habitat and traditional agriculture through comprehensive packages of services and equipment, seeds, design and implementation to meet landowner objectives, attract more wildlife and increase land income and cost share opportunities.

Better habitat for private landowners.

One of their reps, tmorrie, helped coordinate the Delta Waterfowl Adopt-A-Pothole project for Nodak Outdoors.

Please help me welcome them to Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome!
Habitat is what it is all about.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I would sure like to work for this company when I am done with grad school. I love what they do.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Sounds great to me!!! Welcome!!!


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Welcome aboard.

Looks like a great operation.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Welcome and thank you for all you do!!!! :beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome and thanks for all that you for habitat. :lol:


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Welcome and thanks!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

welcome and thanks for the effort!


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Dead hens don't lay eggs. Nice work guys.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

looks like a good group, but someone should give them a little bit of web design consultation, those scrolling words are going to give me a seizure, as said in the movie Friday, "You got to slow this Mother F*er DOWN!"

anyway, welcome aboard


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome to Nodak


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

outstanding...does North Dakota have any orgs like this or is it regional?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

It is not really an organization in the sense that you can join, it is a for profit business. I have spoken to some of the people employed there at the career fair and also at some of the booths at outdoor events. From my understanding they do work in ND, SD, MN, IA, WI and probably a few other states.

I was told that the consultants do alot of work as an intermediary between federal agencies and landowners. Helping landowners with some of the red tape associated with federal conservation programs. CRP, grass and wetland easements, those types of programs.

One of the guys on the website works for them and I'm sure he could give us a better explanation.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

hey thanks gg... I hope I'm not the only that don't know that...8)


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I thought you were thinking it was like DU or Delta. My bad.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

Neat site and mission.

Welcome aboard!

Interesting though that they advertise land for lease.

http://www.habitatnow.com/habitat%20now ... %20Now.htm

Somehow taking their advertising $$ is acceptable but ND landowners who do this is not? C'mon Chris how is this "right"? Sorry, I see hypocrisy everywhere.

Gandergrind,

You want to work for this company? I thought you were against the commercialization of waterfowl and hunting? Guys who hire folks to do this are rich dudes who probably don't have "walk-in hunter welcome" signs posted.

Don't get me wrong, I love the mission and think that there is definetly a niche here. But as far as the mission of NODAK OUTDOORS, which appears to be in the preservation of FREELANCE hunting opportunities in ND, this sponsor doesn't entirely fit.

Just curious, not trying to stir #### but rather spark a debate where personal ethics and need for financial success cross paths.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

gg you were right and thanks again, I was thinking it's another conservation group like Du or Delta. Any and all of them are welcome as long as conservation really is their motive. I love the outdoors!! 8)


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I am against the commercialization of all hunting but I am also realistic enough to know that without wildlife habitat non of us are gonna be doing any hunting. No matter who is doing it I think that the improvement of habitat benefits us all.

I have always believed that landowners have the right to do what they want with there land as long as long as it is within the law. Regardless of who owns the land we all own the wildlife and that is where the distinction lies. I disagree with private sale of publicly owned resources (i.e. wildlife).

I have thought about what I would like to do for the rest of my working life more than most. I really want to work in some area of conservation. If I were to work for the USFWS, NRCS, DU or a private conservation group the motives of the private landowners I would work with may not be purely to enjoy wildlife. They may be motivated by profit. But the bottom line is that they are saving habitat that may otherwise end up drained or plowed. In the long run the rich private landowner may be the only one who can save our natural resources from other competing interests.

Ask Chris Hustad or Dan B. or some of my other friends how much I have thought about this very question and how torn I am on the direction our hunting and wildlife traditions are taking and the part that I may someday play in that. I can always choose another career path and in the long run I would probably make more money. I have a degree in accounting but helping someone avoid taxes doesn't really help wildlife as much as getting more education and being employed in a conservation field. Besides I am young enough to still think that I can make a difference.

One part of me hopes that wildlife will be managed even by private landowners to benefit all of society. Sharing it with the guy who doesn't have the money. The other educated capitalist realist part of me knows that money will have the greatest impact on our wildlife in the long term. The hunting landscape that you see in North Dakota today is gonna be gone before my lifetime is over. This state is going to become a pay to play state.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Welcome.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Right on GG!!


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome guys and we are trying to get the word out on the great programs currently available to landowners.

smalls
I hear you on the www.habitatnow.com web site and I'm hoping to provide some additional information on the site in the future that is better organized and more attractive. Our original site www.plmgmt.com also includes some good information and is a little better organized. But the best thing for anybody interested is to request additional printed information that does a better job of describing our products and services (Habitat Design & Management, Native Grass and Wildflower Planting & Seed, Food Plots & Feeders, Wetland Enhancement & Restoration, Tree & Shrub Plantings, Waterfowl Nest Structures & Prescribed Burning) just shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]

buckseye
The bulk of PLM's work is in SD, MN, WI and ND. I'm the local rep who covers ND and NW MN, which gives us a local resource for projects in the area.

gandergrinder
Did a good job describing our services which I would summarize as; Prairie Land Management (PLM) is an organization developed to assist landowners with exploring options that increase profitability, farming efficiency, and wildlife populations.

Dakota Kid
We work with all types of landowners and projects from small to large and our goal is to help people put more habitat on the ground in areas it makes sense. The thing to keep in mind is that the projects we put in place have significant benefits to the surrounding areas as well, regardless of how the llandowner choose to use their private property rights.

PJ
Tell me more about the "Dakota Student Outdoor News", I've never heard of that publication.

Contact me if you'd like us to provide a free proposal on your property. Even if you don't own land directly, it would be worth while to have us look at some of the land you guys hunt on and have a good relationship with the landowner. Many of them are surprised at the income and habitat increases we can find on acres that aren't currently producing much in terms of yield or income.

Tim Morris
Prairie Land Management, Inc.
[email protected]
1-866-770-0877


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dakota Kid,

If a landowner wants to put his land into better habitat, more power to him. Sure some may do it for commercial benefit, and others for various reasons. With the amount of CRP/tall grass dwindling all over ND (where I witness habitat the most), we could use as many quality nesting opportunities as possible. And I'm just speaking of ducks, not all other game involved that will approve.

20 years from now we may cherish any piece of land put aside for game.

You've been around the site awhile, and you obviously know I'm picky with who advertises. I appreciate the comments/criticsm, but I think PLM will make a good supporter of the site.


----------

